# flounder pounder lures



## bluewater bear (May 24, 2004)

i was wondering where i can find some of those lures. last year, i believe that wal-mart in galveston carried a few but now i have no clue. does academy have them? 

FISH ON!!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (Jun 23, 2004)

If you can't find Flounder Pounder lures locally, you can get your flounder pounder lures straight from Flounder Pounder. Here's the link.

http://www.flounderpounder.net/


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

http://flounderpounder.net/pounders%202.htm


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Cut Rate off of I-10 also carries them.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I have seen them at Texas Feed Stop. I10 east to 146 and go North 1/2 mile.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I have found them at Academy unless they stopped handeling them ....
John


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Cut rate off Fuquai and Marlboroughs in Sea Brook had flounderv pounders


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*Nada for me lures*

I never get any results from plastic and believe those who promote them are shills for Academy(LOL) Really I got sand eels Ghost, assains and I never get a hit. My rig is BROWNING PLATINUM 6ft6 1 pc ultra light rod (I bought from Cut rate before they moved the guy said it was a one of a kind salemans sample,
6 lb fireline on a abu cardinal wth a spool the size of a quarter. I usually try to fish west bay out of a boat or dollar bay drifting. When I was a hethen I had a big ol ugly stick with the industrial size Daiwa but it was so heavy . I can hold this in two fingers and pitch it all day. What is the secret?


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

I have seen flounder pounders at the Academy near Kirby and 59. They had them at the end of the aisle near the DOA lures. Hard to find lure I will agree.


----------



## TEX57 (May 23, 2004)

*oshmans*

I pretty sure Oshmans has them.


----------



## searrow (Oct 15, 2004)

Try the 2" sassy shads. The black ones seemed to be better than the blue ones. Use these on a 1/4 oz. regular shank jig head, painted heads not needed. The best thing about this setup is that the hook is not dragging the bottom; less snags. The bait looks natural too. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I also like to use the 2" sassy shad but in the pearl color. I also use it on a road runner jig head. The vibration from the tail and the blade of the jig head seems pretty effective. 

Good luck!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*the shad is bad!!!*

Try 3" Storm Wildeye Shad and mullet. Killer Bssssss for flounder.
:bluefish: :bluefish:


----------



## Surf rock hopper (Oct 13, 2004)

i got some of the flounder pounder skirts that shop is somewhere in bacliff tx.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Be sure to wash the inside of your flounder pounder lure after each use. There is a connection inside that gets rusty after one season. The following season your treble hook would break apart from the lure. You don't want this to happen while hauling in a big flounder. It happened to me. It's a flaw design I think. I used to do OK with this lure until last 2 flounder seasons. No takers. Not sure why.


----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

The Academy in College Station has them. You'd be amazed at the selection of hard to find items I can get here as opposed to closer to the coast.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

I would agree the Academy in College Station is one of the best stocked stores I have been to.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*flounder pounders*

I placed an order with flounderpounder, the guy was really cool. He filled order right away, when I went to pick up my order he spent a good 45 minutes going over different rigs, when to use what, and how to fish for flounder...I was real impressed.

Cutrate on 45 doesn't carry them, I checked...Academy close to Kirby and 59 doesn't either. I picked up some bleeding tubes and heads and double hooks, this looks real interesting as well...


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

HookEmUp said:


> Cutrate on 45 doesn't carry them, I checked...Academy close to Kirby and 59 doesn't either. I picked up some bleeding tubes and heads and double hooks, this looks real interesting as well...


Ya, Cut Rate on 10 does not carry them either. 
Whats up man!!! My buddy bought some of the bleeding tubes and we hooked a couple up yesterday they look pretty cool. Weather permitting were gonna try em next weekend. You know the guy, the one who beat you playin horseshoes with at the last gathering!!! See ya next gathering!!!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Opps, I used the wrong name when I signed up...Sorry about that...I signed up for name HookEmUp instead of GetEmGot...Hopefully he'll be flattered.lol.

1st I beat him in horseshoes then I take his screenname lol!


----------

